# Don't buy cheap stands



## Mach0 (Mar 7, 2015)

A few years back, I bought a few light stands from Amazon and I think from adorama ( can't remember the models) but I didn't pay more than 30 bucks each. Never, ever, had an issue with them aside from thumb screw issues but that was it. Few weeks ago, I was at my local camera store and decided to buy a boom arm and and walked out with an avenger boom arm. Didn't think my stands were that cheap until I looked at the build quality of the avenger. today, I mounted my strobe and 60 inch octobox to the boom.... Needless to say, my light stand bent from supporting the weight and the build quality doesn't compare. Not even the slightest. Looks like I'll be upgrading. Should of spent more once instead of paying twice.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2015)

It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.

The failure was caused by the light stand being loaded beyond it's capacity.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.
> 
> The failure was caused by the light stand being loaded beyond it's capacity.


Thank-you Dr. Sheldon Cooper!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.
> ...



Whoever that is.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


The rather exacting central character on a television sitcom called 'Big Bang" or something similar - a subtle reference to the fact that while what you say is true in the strictest sense, a good quality light stand will have a reasonable load capacity, whereas a cheap one will not.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Ah.  So a light stand is considered cheap only after it's been overloaded.  Gotcha.  I'll have to remember that.

Note to self:  Don't try to load the QEII onto a flat-bed semitractor trailer, especially if it's a cheap one.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2015)

It's unfortunate that the light stand bent under the weight of the light, modifier, and boom arm...most aluminum light stands are only marginal once a boom is added, IMHO. Avenger makes some very nice C-stand type stands. I have a couple, very solid, all-steel with the so-called turtle base style legs.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> ...Note to self:  Don't try to load the QEII onto a flat-bed semitractor trailer, especially if it's a cheap one.


Valid point.


----------



## Alexr25 (Mar 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.
> 
> The failure was caused by the light stand being loaded beyond it's capacity.


@480sparky: You forgot to add "due to a lack of properly adjusted counterweight on the boom".

Even the best stand is going to fail if you put a long boom on it without a counterweight to balance the boom.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.
> 
> The failure was caused by the light stand being loaded beyond it's capacity.



Ok - let me elaborate.. These were left out since I typed quickly after happy hour lol
- air cushioned = failed prior 
- thumb screws = stripped and need rplacing 
-  bottom rubber stopper = fell right out and let a section of the stand out.
= 5/8 " mount broke off and I epoxied back in 

Out of all of these build quality issues, I didn't care with the exception of the thumb screws. When it bent yesterday - that put it in a different perspective.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 8, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the light stand that failed due to being cheap.
> ...



It had one. The light never tipped. The stand is no longer straight and bowed now.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> It's unfortunate that the light stand bent under the weight of the light, modifier, and boom arm...most aluminum light stands are only marginal once a boom is added, IMHO. Avenger makes some very nice C-stand type stands. I have a couple, very solid, all-steel with the so-called turtle base style legs.


 
Thanks, I was checking them out.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm an advocate of the "buy the right thing the first time instead of 'upgrading' three times" principle, BUT...

Really, in this case, it sounds like your cheap light stands were actually worth it. You paid less than $30 per for a "few" of them, so what? $100 total invested? And you've had them for a "few" years now? Got your money's worth, and then some, out of those stands, I'd say.
Would you have really even known what to buy at the time? That $100 investment allowed you to learn what you needed to know so that now, when it's time to invest in quality equipment, you actually know what your needs are.

I bought some cheap light stands, part of an entire set, off Craigslist a couple of years ago. 4 stands with lights, for $40. I'll use them until and unless I start doing work that requires something better--even if that happens tomorrow, I'll consider those cheapo light stands a very good purchase, as they served their purpose quite well, and I've already easily gotten my money's worth out of them.


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> It's unfortunate that the light stand bent under the weight of the light, modifier, and boom arm...most aluminum light stands are only marginal once a boom is added, IMHO. Avenger makes some very nice C-stand type stands. I have a couple, very solid, all-steel with the so-called turtle base style legs.



I can certainly vouch for Avenger. They make AWESOME C-stands ... extremely rugged, versatile and solid gear ... for booms etc I will never use anything else. I have plans for more purchases of these.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2015)

There has not be a whole lot written about light stands, especially compared against the billions of words written about cameras and lenses and such. This short Strobist post might be helpful for people who want a primer on stands and what to look for, as well as some suggestions for specific purchases: Strobist Choosing Light Stands


----------



## cgw (Mar 10, 2015)

Pound for pound, dedicated boom stands are sturdier, have a wider stance for stability and sand bags and are capable of taking a greater degree of overloading than a light stand. Once busted what I thought was a beefy light stand with a boom rig. Replacing a busted flash tube I saw as tuition, so I wised-up and got a proper boom stand.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2015)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Ok - let me elaborate.. These were left out since I typed quickly after happy hour lol
> - air cushioned = failed prior
> - thumb screws = stripped and need rplacing
> -  bottom rubber stopper = fell right out and let a section of the stand out.
> = 5/8 " mount broke off and I epoxied back in



Okay..now that is CHEAP construction. Cheap as hell. I bought two Bogen/Manfrotto 2-section stands and three, 3-section stands in 1986. $39.95 for the two 2-section, $32.99 for the 3-section models. So far, only one thumbscrew replacement since...the Russians were fighting in Afghanistan and the Cold War was in full swing... No bent stand sections, no *5/8 stud falling off (I mean, WTF!?)*...just a lost the leg-lock thumbscrew on one of my 3-section stands...it disappeared in 2012 on a location shoot, I later found it under the back seat of the car...didn't really need that screw though, since once the legs are opened and pulled out it just...sits there...

There **is** a difference between something bought at a low price, and something being cheap, or shoddy. Back when Manfrotto made perhaps 90% or more of the light stands sold across the world, in Italy in their own factories, with proven designs and good materials and a trained work force, light stands made of aluminum were pretty sturdy. In this era, it's pretty obvious that there is some substandard merchandise being made and sold.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's just say I'm in the market for some new ones lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's just say- I'm getting new ones this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckster (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got a whole lot of stands, from little cheap ones up to very robust ones specifically for booms and backdrops and stuff.  Even the cheap ones have their uses, as long as I don't try to overextend their capabilities.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 30, 2015)

Go look for Century Stands...now that's where it's at.
Don't forget to sandbag them though.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 30, 2015)

i have cheap stands. i am not pro. i dont plan on using them often. At the diminished rate i do use them even these cheap stands will probably last me years.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i have cheap stands. i am not pro. i dont plan on using them often. At the diminished rate i do use them even these cheap stands will probably last me years.



Won't buying top-of-the-line stands make you a better photographer?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i have cheap stands. i am not pro. i dont plan on using them often. At the diminished rate i do use them even these cheap stands will probably last me years.
> ...


no. The stands have very little effect on the photo. Long as they go high enough and swivel i am fairly content. i think they are rated at 30lbs.  Good enough. The even cheaper set i have might only be rated for 25lbs. still good enough.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2015)

But....... but................. but................. high-$ stands are supposed to make you better, don't they?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> But....... but................. but................. high-$ stands are supposed to make you better, don't they?


if i was a pro i would have bought pro stands.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2015)

My high dollar light stands make me stand up better when I've fallen and can't get back up.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

bribrius said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > But....... but................. but................. high-$ stands are supposed to make you better, don't they?
> ...




If you buy high-end light stands, your images would automatically be better, which makes them more desirable to the buying public, which would allow you to sell more of your work, so you would become a pro just by purchasing better stands.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

I use my wife holding a flash w/diffuser mounted on a monopod. Sturdier than any stand.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

The wife is a lot more expensive than a good stand tho...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> I use my wife holding a flash w/diffuser mounted on a monopod. Sturdier than any stand.



You use your wife on a monopod?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I use my wife holding a flash w/diffuser mounted on a monopod. Sturdier than any stand.
> ...


Right tools for the right job.
Whatever it takes to get it done


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I use my wife holding a flash w/diffuser mounted on a monopod. Sturdier than any stand.
> ...


Mono-Wife-Pod


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


And unlike expensive stands, I can make adjustments remotely by voice.  Then she just moves it where she thinks is best.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Apparently you didn't get the joke.

You don't use your wife AS a monopod.... you use her ON one.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


I'd like to see your 2, 3 and 4 light setup ....


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Subtle innuendos follow, must be something inside.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 31, 2015)

Error Photography Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Photos!  We demand photos!


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


That would totally ruin my unacknowledged, wannabee starving artist routine i have going. Besides that, do i strike you as a person that worries about such things? I don't even worry much about where i put my cameras never mind my lights. 

 I feel i do pretty good just not accidentally setting my cameras in puddles and having a shot (somewhat) level..


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


your wife listens to you? How does that work?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2015)

bribrius said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Doesn't everyones?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Doesn't everyones?


Yeah.
We still want pictures !!! lol


----------

